# midweek joke...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Two Middle East mothers are sitting in the cafe chatting over a pint of goat's milk. The older of the mothers pulls her bag out and 
starts flipping through pictures and they start reminiscing. 
"This is my oldest son Mohammed. He's 24 years old now" 
"Yes, I remember him as a baby" says the other mother cheerfully. 
"He's a martyr now though" mum confides. 
"Oh so sad dear" says the other. 

"And this is my second son Kalid. He's 21" 
"Oh, I remember him," says the other happily, "he had such curly hair when he was born". 
"He's a martyr too " says mum quietly. 
"Oh gracious me ...." says the other. 

"And this is my third son. My baby. My beautiful Ahmed. He's 18",she whispers. 
"Yes" says the friend enthusiastically, "I remember when he first started school". 
"He's a martyr also," says mum, with tears in her eyes. 

After a pause and a deep sigh, the second Muslim mother looks wistfully at the photographs and says... 























"They blow up so fast, don't they?" :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Now is this a Racist or a Joke? :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Naw, I call that " A Cracker" lol


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Humour based on current events.

Of course it must be awful for the mothers, but this is a Joke.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

It ends with a bang.

Eddie


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Boom Boom as Basil used to say


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Come on....I mean just how offensive can you get..........

Sitting there drinkin goats milk...................I mean if I was a goat I would be really p##### off.....

call yourselves none racist...........most goats are black...or brown

not only that...........


----------

